# Not a weed, White Clover



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a main pasture that is over 50% covered with white clover. Now that we are entering the later growth stages, the cattle have eaten down most of the grass and the young ones are hitting the clover very hard. Had one bloat and die before I could get to it. Last night the second one has bloated (this time I was able to keep it alive). What kind of broadleaf killer can I use to knock back the clover fast without harming the grass? I was thinking 2-4D but wanted to get your opinions if something is better. I plan to remove th cattle for a while and feed hay while I address this issue.

May also put up rotational fencing to keep them out of the heavier clover.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Amelia Farms (May 16, 2012)

I use Grazon on our pastures. Takes about a week for the clover to die off.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Problem we have is when you kill clover in a pasture you have to plant something our grasses do not fill back in quickly. Check the residuals on all products.. some products that are safe on grass have a long waiting period from time of use until when grass can be planted


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd fence off the heavy spots and leave it since it's that well established then maybe try overseeding more grass in those areas this fall. Must be real heavy though to have a bloat problem. We have ladino inter seeded in our pastures.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I run calves on heavy clover and don't have a problem. Only time I had a problem was with real light calves. I think they need more than just pasture and weren't able to get everything they needed from the pasture. Then I had bloat problems.

I would talk to someone in your area. You might have something else going on..


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd think just 2 4D would do the trick to kill it. I'm surprised your having trouble with bloat from it. Must be really thick. We get volunteer sweet clover, some is white some is yellow. Haven't had an issue with bloat in our pastures from it.

I hate the stuff though, feel it should be on the noxious weed list. jk Real pain in the butt to cut native prairie hay with tall clover in it with a double sickle mower. Lays on the heads and sometimes wraps around the PTO shaft on the mower. It must do some good like putting nitrogen in the soil and probably helps keep the soil loose with the big tap root it has.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

2,4d will knock the clover back and kill some of it but some will come back from the roots.......which a little bit of clover in the pasture may be a good thing.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

You could look at the different mcpa sprays. They are a broadleaf killer where 24-d is a grass killer. Something like mcpa amine will kill most broad leaves and not harm the grass if instructions are followed.

Also there is a bolus that you can give cattle to help them not bloat on legume pastures.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

2,4D alone will usually knock it back but won't kill. It needs to have some dicamba mixed with it. There used to be a product called rangemaster or rangestar can't remember which. Not sure if is even still available


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

hog987 said:


> You could look at the different mcpa sprays. They are a broadleaf killer where 24-d is a grass killer. Something like mcpa amine will kill most broad leaves and not harm the grass if instructions are followed.


 Actually 2,4d is a broadleaf weed killer and will not kill grass.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How long since they have been weaned? Your young ones or purchased?


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

These were light youn calves, one that died was purchased 2 months ago and was weaned. Was on pasture for 2 months before bloating. Second was a bottle calf that was turned out a month ago on pasture. I am guessing that PaMike may be right, not getting enough from pasture. Probably need to continue creeping them till late fall.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hogleg said:


> These were light youn calves, one that died was purchased 2 months ago and was weaned. Was on pasture for 2 months before bloating. Second was a bottle calf that was turned out a month ago on pasture. I am guessing that PaMike may be right, not getting enough from pasture. Probably need to continue creeping them till late fall.


I agree don't ask me how I know


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Here you can buy "bloat blocks". Spring time is when we have to worse problem, personally I wouldn't be killin the clover


----------

